# Do you complain about bad food?



## susie1 (18 Nov 2008)

I was in a pub yesterday and ordered some nachos.
When they arrived, they were greasy and pretty tasteless apart from the grease.  When the waitress arrived to remove the plates, i explained that the were awful.  She said she would pass the comments onto the chef.

When i was paying, she didn't comment/ apologise re the manky food and i was charged for the full amount - i paid and left.  

Just wondering, what is the point in complaining *if* nothing is done, i still paid for the food even though it was bad...should i have just refused.  
What do you do with complaints and how do you expect them to be resolved?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Nov 2008)

susie1 said:


> When they arrived, they were greasy and pretty tasteless apart from the grease. When the waitress arrived to remove the plates, i explained that the were awful. She said she would pass the comments onto the chef.
> 
> When i was paying, she didn't comment/ apologise re the manky food and i was charged for the full amount - i paid and left.


Did you eat them (all?)? And then you paid in full? Why on earth did you do this if you were not satisfied?!


----------



## susie1 (18 Nov 2008)

Well, it was my mothers food (i just had the soup), she didn't eat them all...but some.  I didn't feel like getting into an argument over it, the girl didn't have great english and there was no manager around.  I paid because there was half of them eaten.

If it was my order, i would have sent them back though.  
Normally though, if you complain about food, should the price be deducted of the bill.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (18 Nov 2008)

Years ago I was working as a waitress and a woman stood up and announced very loudly that her potatoes were cold and horrid. I walked over, looked at the remains on her plate and announced "you ate enough of them before deciding that!"  okay, so I was younger then!

If you eat the food and then comment that it wasn't up to scratch there isn't a lot that can be done, as a gesture the establishment might deduct something. The correct way (in my opinion) is to alert the staff at the earliest time and give them a chance to put it right or replace the meal. I would always do this calmly and without making a scene. Only if the establishment fails to put it right would I expect a discount but you should given them the opportunity.

As with all businesses restuarants would prefer you tell them if there is a problem and let them try and fix it rather than leave disgruntled and tell all your friends how bad that place was.


----------



## Blossy (18 Nov 2008)

To be honest from working as a waitress for many years, if you werent happy with the Nachos, u should have said it at the beginning, where the waitress should have offerred you another portion or something else from the menu, a service note: she should have asked was everything ok, a few minutes after the dish arrived!

i dont think they should deduct the cost of the nachos from the bill, as you didnt point it out when it was given to you.

i personally would bring it back, especially of it was visibly full of grease and not very appealling!! i would bring it back, and ask for a fresh dish or something else.

She certainly should have apologised or acknowledged the fact that you were unhappy!!! very frustrating when a waiter/waitress has poor english, they are no just mere plate carriers!!


----------



## Jock04 (18 Nov 2008)

susie1 said:


> *Do you complain about bad food?*


 
Only if I'm eating out.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Nov 2008)

susie1 said:


> I didn't feel like getting into an argument over it


Nobody said you should. You just needed to make your complaint calmly and politely but firmly and at the earliest opportunity. Sounds like you did not do this and whatever complaints you did make were half hearted at best in which case it's no surprise that they did not offer a discount or whatever.


----------



## bamboozle (18 Nov 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Only if I'm eating out.


 

Classic!


----------



## truthseeker (18 Nov 2008)

One of the problems of complaining as soon as you taste the food is that you can be left in a situation with one person at a table with a main course in front of them and the other sitting waiting for 'new' food.
This recently happened me in a well known steakhouse, himself had ordered the steak medium, it took 20 minutes for the mains to arrive, when they did his steak was well done - not medium. He told the waiter, the waiter asked what he wanted to do, send it back and wait for a new meal or accept it well done. My meal was not to be replaced as it was fine. Rather than sit watching me eat while he waited he chose to eat the well done steak. It was a very expensive steak (certain size, aged etc...). Himself expected that seeing as he was in a bind as to the wait for new food that the restaurant would deduct something off the bill (or even offer a free drink etc..) but no, nothing offered. Yes, he did eat the steak even though it was not cooked the way he wanted, but only because his other option was to sit waiting while I ate my meal. Neither option was particularly appealing actually - in that case I do think the restaurant should have offered option 3 - deduction in cost.


----------



## susie1 (18 Nov 2008)

I rang the manager and explained that i was disapointed with food/service yesterday and why.  
She was very apologetic and will speak to the chef herself.  I think she was genuine and very receptive to my comments.  

In future though, i think returning the food would be a first port of call and then make a swift exit...incase the chef takes it personal.


----------



## Caveat (18 Nov 2008)

I would never accept a replacement meal (for obvious reasons IMO)

If the food was that bad I'd simply not eat any more of it, give it back, complain, leave without paying and never go back.

If it was poor but edible, I'd tell them so but wouldn't accept an alternative - and never go back.


----------



## sam h (18 Nov 2008)

I used to work in a restaurant & we always prefered if a customer told us they had a problem as soon as possible so we'd have a chance to rectify the problem & hope they leave happy.  Not a good idea to wait until you are half way through as it generally looks like you are looking for a freebie.

Just be polite & explain what is wrong with the food.


----------



## Simeon (18 Nov 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Only if I'm eating out.


Good on ye Jock!


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Nov 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Only if I'm eating out.



Coward


----------



## ophelia (18 Nov 2008)

Yes, I have complained about bad food.I returned a disgusting looking, cold panini once which I waited over 10 minutes for. No arguments, alternatives were suggested but declined on my behalf. I left and dined elsewhere.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Nov 2008)

I would have sent them back personally, and told the staff to deduct them from the bill.

However, if the person eats them, they're saying its ok to eat. In this case, of course you will be charged. You ate the food!


----------



## susie1 (18 Nov 2008)

Smashbox said:


> However, if the person eats them, they're saying its ok to eat. In this case, of course you will be charged. You ate the food!


 
precisely why i didn't argue at the till about it but i still think they should have made some form of good will gesture.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Nov 2008)

susie1 said:


> precisely why i didn't argue at the till about it but i still think they should have made some form of good will gesture.


 
You should have refused to eat the food and send it straight back to the kitchen. This would have shown them in no uncertain terms that you were not happy about the food quality.

You could have ordered something else instead.


----------



## SlurrySlump (19 Nov 2008)

I had two bad experiences with the First Active. After the second I said that I was no longer prepared to put up with an empty "apology" and wanted compensation for my time, phone calls, upset etc.

I got the cost of a nice meal for two out of it.

If in a restaurant I would simply say that I am not paying for that meal and stare them out of it.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Nov 2008)

SlurrySlump said:


> I had two bad experiences with the First Active.


Times must be hard if the banks are serving food now!


----------



## bond-007 (20 Nov 2008)

Indeed, perhaps they have recently repossessed a restaurant?


----------



## SlurrySlump (20 Nov 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Indeed, perhaps they have recently repossessed a restaurant?


 
It is getting to the stage where I might actually leave them a "tip" when I get good service.


----------



## Ancutza (21 Nov 2008)

Years ago in London my father complained in a greek restaurant that the food was cold. The staff took the food back and he was brought another portion by none other than the chef who berated him in front of the other diners.

Next day he was extremely unwell and spent the remainder of the weekend in the loo. He's convinced that the chef slipped something into the second meal to teach him a lesson for complaining.

After hearing that story I'll never complain about anything, EVER, in a restaurant. I simply will never darken their door again.

By the way my old man has worked in over 90 contries on every continent so he's not someone who is normally the hysterical type about what arrives on his plate!


----------



## WhoAmI (4 Dec 2008)

It is a worry that something unpleasant will be done to a meal if it is sent back. One would hope that it wouldn't happen, but most people know someone who know someone who had a bad experience. Urban legend or real story? Who knows...


----------



## truthseeker (4 Dec 2008)

WhoAmI said:


> It is a worry that something unpleasant will be done to a meal if it is sent back. One would hope that it wouldn't happen, but most people know someone who know someone who had a bad experience. Urban legend or real story? Who knows...


 
I have worked in 2 different restaurants (not in this country but Im sure its the same everywhere) and believe me, you wouldnt want to know what happens the food in some cases even when you havent complained!!!


----------



## Caveat (4 Dec 2008)

WhoAmI said:


> Urban legend or real story? Who knows...


 
Most definitely real story in my experience.

In the case of a complaint, I would absolutely *never* accept an alternative/replacement meal.


----------



## WhoAmI (6 Dec 2008)

truthseeker said:


> I have worked in 2 different restaurants (not in this country but Im sure its the same everywhere) and believe me, you wouldnt want to know what happens the food in some cases even when you havent complained!!!





Caveat said:


> Most definitely real story in my experience.
> 
> In the case of a complaint, I would absolutely *never* accept an alternative/replacement meal.



That's what I was afraid of. So how would you make your feelings known if you go out for a meal, it's badly cooked or over-cooked or otherwise disappointing?


----------



## Caveat (6 Dec 2008)

See my post #11


----------



## NorthDrum (8 Dec 2008)

Yeh, Ive had poor quality food in resteraunts and to be honest im not worried about complaining or demanding quality . . But . . . . 

In resteraunts where you cant actually see the chef cooking the food there is always that nagging question as to what they have "added" for the personal touch.


----------



## gillarosa (9 Dec 2008)

Ancutza said:


> Years ago in London my father complained in a greek restaurant that the food was cold. The staff took the food back and he was brought another portion by none other than the chef who berated him in front of the other diners.
> 
> Next day he was extremely unwell and spent the remainder of the weekend in the loo. He's convinced that the chef slipped something into the second meal to teach him a lesson for complaining.
> 
> ...


 
Now this is another story altogether. This case it require a stool sample, a visit to your Dr. with details about where you had eaten, then the Inspectors will call and the Chef may learn a thing or two about how to behave with his Customers.


----------



## gramlab (11 Dec 2008)

Caveat said:


> Most definitely real story in my experience.
> 
> In the case of a complaint, I would absolutely *never* accept an alternative/replacement meal.


 

Definitely the safer option if it doesn't cause too much inconvenience.


----------



## bond-007 (11 Dec 2008)

Safest option is to complain and leave without paying.


----------



## Purple (11 Dec 2008)

I emailed a complaint about bad take-away to the head office (Irish company selling Indian food around Dublin) and got a very nice reply within hours with the promise of vouchers for the full amount spent.


----------

